# Archers Against Cancer 2015!!



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

For the crickets in here 

As you know, we support the Gene Goodreau Patient Assistance Fund. Last year the Foundation raised $150,000 and paid out $180,000 helping patients. There has been almost 1000 patients in the last 3 years that have received financial assistance and every one of them that applied were helped. There have been 0 applications denied!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it shotgun start?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> Is it shotgun start?


 Absolutely not. Start whenever you like, take a break in between shooting first and second half, whatever you like


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Absolutely not. Start whenever you like, take a break in between shooting first and second half, whatever you like


Thanks for the info. I will try and get a crew from HaHa to come and support it.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken Bigjono, I believe there was a couple guys from HAHA at an indoor shoot at Dover Rod and Gun this winter and I was telling them about the cancer shoot. Pretty sure they said they planned on coming out


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, that was Rob and Sheldon I think. They shoot compound so I don't class them as proper archers but they might come anyway [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

lolol , let the razzing begin.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just a reminder to anyone that may be thinking of coming with a camper, we need to know in advance so that we know how many campers to expect.......


----------



## TheBandit (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there space to put a tent, Are Toilets available?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

TheBandit said:


> Is there space to put a tent, Are Toilets available?


 Yes, we have lots of space available for those wishing to put up a tent and we have porta johns there as well. If you're tenting, and should need to do some cooking, our bbq is there for you to use


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well it's closing in fast and we're looking forward to the weekend. Thanks to everyone that supported us and helped us get ready for this year. Have a great week and see you on the 6th or 7th!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Guess I forgot to update this, has been a busy schedule. Had a great weekend and everyone had lots of fun and enjoyed the shoot. Was nice seeing everyone again!

Thanks to everyone that came out to support us and help a great cause. Also thanks to all of our sponsors


----------

